# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Seks met condoom maar zonder pil, zwanger??

## minni

hallo,,

ik heb 2 dagen voor mijn regels seks gehad met condoom maar zonder pil.
alles is gewoon normaal verlopen, condoom is niet gescheurd dus het was wel veilig denk ik.
Maar nu heb ik een vraagje, ik heb mijn regels doorgekregen maar heb echt heel weinig bloedverlies. Net alsof het de laatste dag van mijn regels is. 
is dat erg? Of maak ik me zorgen om niks?

Kunnen jullie mij helpen of raad geven a.u.b?

----------


## christel1

Hoi Minni, 
Neem je dan normaal de pil of vrijen jullie altijd gewoon met condoom ? Soms kan het wel zijn dat je regels er niet goed doorkomen en je weinig bloedverlies hebt, bij mij verschilde dat van maand tot maand. 
Als je je echt ongerust maakt, ga dan om een zwangerschapstest, beter 1 keer te veel dan te weinig en dan ben je toch gerust. 
Groetjes

----------


## minni

> Hoi Minni, 
> Neem je dan normaal de pil of vrijen jullie altijd gewoon met condoom ? Soms kan het wel zijn dat je regels er niet goed doorkomen en je weinig bloedverlies hebt, bij mij verschilde dat van maand tot maand. 
> Als je je echt ongerust maakt, ga dan om een zwangerschapstest, beter 1 keer te veel dan te weinig en dan ben je toch gerust. 
> Groetjes


nee, ik neem de pil nog niet.. 
Het was de eerste keer dat ik seks had, daarmee dat ik niet zo goed wist of dit wel normaal was of niet.
Heel erg bedankt voor je raad.
Groetjes

----------


## christel1

Ik denk niet dat je je dan ongerust moet maken eigenlijk, zeker als het 2 dagen voor je periode was, dan ben je normaal al niet vruchtbaar meer (eisprong normaal tussen de 10-18dag na de eerste dag van je maandstonden)
Groetjes

----------

